# About that fiber stuff



## Flametorch (May 23, 2009)

You know how they had that dissolvable fiber powder? Or even those fiber cereals? I'm not going to be an idiot about this, but like; would these work for tortoies at all? If I were to get sugarless cereals that were high in fiber would that be okay? Or if I wash a tortoise's greens in a fiber/water concentration? I was just thinking about that lol


[EDIT: Sorry this should've been posted in the debate forum]


----------



## baseballturtle48 (May 23, 2009)

When I feed greens, I mix them with Oxbow's Salad Style Grass Hay Blend. It's high in fiber and more like what they'd eat in the wild.


----------



## Crazy1 (May 24, 2009)

I would say NO to the cereals these are set up with people in mind and therefore ususally have much more protien and other stuff torts don't need. If fed a varied diet your tort should get enough fiber if you question this you can always grind some hay and sprinkle it on its food but then again it depends on the type of tort you have.


----------

